# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  My frog isn't moving

## Razr

When i first got my frog he was only about 6 months old and he was eating perfectly fine. He was eating alot of crickets. Recently he hasn't been eating alot. i dust about 5 crickets and leave them in there and in about 20 mins almost all of them are gone so i figured he ate them. i recently changed out the substrate and when i put him back in the tank he hasn't moved from the spot he was in for about 3 days. He doesn't eat. He's still breathing and everything but he hasn't been eating and even before i changed the substrate he hasn't been eating alot. I keep my temp at 80 in the day and about 70-75 at night. the humidity is always around 70%. i mist him daily and i dust the crickets with D3

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> When i first got my frog he was only about 6 months old and he was eating perfectly fine. He was eating alot of crickets. Recently he hasn't been eating alot. i dust about 5 crickets and leave them in there and in about 20 mins almost all of them are gone so i figured he ate them. i recently changed out the substrate and when i put him back in the tank he hasn't moved from the spot he was in for about 3 days. He doesn't eat. He's still breathing and everything but he hasn't been eating and even before i changed the substrate he hasn't been eating alot. I keep my temp at 80 in the day and about 70-75 at night. the humidity is always around 70%. i mist him daily and i dust the crickets with D3


70 is too cold at night. 75 to 79 should be your night time range. Do you de-chlorinate your frogs water? Try and raise his day temp to 84 to 85 for a 2 or 3 hours during the day. This can help spike their appetite. Is he lathargic? Has he been pooping regularly before he stopped eating? Pics of him can help. Does he look like he has lost weight?

----------


## Razr

Yes he has been pooping regularly. He hasn't lost any weight. He is extremely fat. Maybe too fat..lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yes he has been pooping regularly. He hasn't lost any weight. He is extremely fat. Maybe too fat..lol


Also try a luke warm soak in de-chlorinated water with 3 drops of honey disolved in the water. Let him soak for 5 to 10 minutes. Make sure he is not near anywhere that can cause any drafts. This soak is used to give your frog energy. Be sure to wash your hands very well with a mild cleanser then dry them completely. Next rerinse them with the de-chlorinated water and leave them wet. This is the best way to handle your frog with bare hands. Be very gentle and try not to stress him out. Make sure the water is only up to his chin at most. When you return him to his home let him settle down for a few minutes be fore trying to feed him. Break the hind legs off the crickets to make them easier for him to catch. You could also try earth worms to see if he is just bored with crickets. Keep us posted.

----------


## GRABibus

> 70 is too cold at night.


I am surprised.
In all care sheets I could read on all other serious forums all over the world and also from all people in France I know who are specialist of those frogs (Herpetologists, even my Vet !), it is specified that night temps must be between 68°F and 74°F.

I don't say you are not right of course, but I think it would be important to clarify.

I don't know anybody (Even specialists about those frogs, and believe me they are) who care them at 27°C at night...

I am interested to get a lot of specialists opinions about that because I care my pacman since 9 months at 26,5°C at day and 21°C at night, as all people I know in France.

Just an example (Because it's english) :

Amphibian Care >> Horned (Pacman) Frog (Ceratophrys cranwelli and C. ornata ) Care

It is said between 24°C and 29°C most of the time and at night, this can be reduced. That means below 24°C.

Thank you for your feedback.

----------


## Lynn

Gif,
Check out this post ?

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...may-dying.html

Lynn

----------


## En333

What kind of frog is it. Cuz 70 isn't too cold for a lot of tree frogs

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I am surprised.
> In all care sheets I could read on all other serious forums all over the world and also from all people in France I know who are specialist of those frogs (Herpetologists, even my Vet !), it is specified that night temps must be between 68°F and 74°F.
> 
> I don't say you are not right of course, but I think it would be important to clarify.
> 
> I don't know anybody (Even specialists about those frogs, and believe me they are) who care them at 27°C at night...
> 
> I am interested to get a lot of specialists opinions about that because I care my pacman since 9 months at 26,5°C at day and 21°C at night, as all people I know in France.
> 
> ...


Well the key is consistant climate. If it fluctuates too much they will become stressed and stop eating. They are tropical frogs and don't experiance drops in temp and humidity as much as our frogs here do. I am no expert. I have experiance with temp changes and levels and have noticed a trend in Pacs not eating in low temps. Sixties is a no for them if you want them to maintain their proper appetite and slow but existant activity.

Say you keep your Pacman at 85 F (30 C) during the day and at night your temp drops to 70 F (15 C) this 15 degree drop is severly stressful for the frog. The only time they really experiance a change in climate in such a form is during hibernation, but they are in a deep sleep and their metabolism is greatly slowed. So they actually don't experiance stress during this period of deep sleep. They are buried farely deep in the soil. 80 F (25 C) is the average temp for them to live in and is ideal for young frogs (babies and juvies) while adults usually beed higher temps to help with digestion. I keep my adult female Grif at an average day temp of 83 F to 85F (23 C to 30 C) and at night I keep her at 77 F to 79 F (22 C to 24 C). Humidity is maintained at 80% I don't let the day night temps have more than a 8 to 6 degree differance. Occationally ill keep her at 81 F (21 C) during the day. Loki my juvinile is kept at most during the day at 83 F (28 C) and 78 F (18 C) at night. For babies and juviniles you need a much more consistant climate with almost no fluctuation because they are more sensitive to changes.

This is how mine are kept and as I said I'm no expert. In captivity you want to keep stress levels as low as possible. In the wild they are at the mercy of nature which cannot be controled. As aouf pets we can control their climate and therfore should offer the most ideal conditions for them. 

Jessica of Ivory Reptiles would be a good person to answere your post as well as other breeders on the forum, but breeders won't give up their secrets so basic info may be all they will post.

----------


## GRABibus

Ok.

Mine is kept at 26,5°C at day, and between 21°C and 24°C at night : 24°C in summer due to my appartment heat and 21°c during winter.

As you can see, there is not more than 6°C between night and day.

Now, my frog is burried since one month, so it hibernates.
I dropped down the day temp to 24,5°C and the night to 21,5°c (With Lucky Reptile TCP2).
I let the substrate dry.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Ok.
> 
> Mine is kept at 26,5°C at day, and between 21°C and 24°C at night : 24°C in summer due to my appartment heat and 21°c during winter.
> 
> As you can see, there is not more than 6°C between night and day.
> 
> Now, my frog is burried since one month, so it hibernates.
> I dropped down the day temp to 24,5°C and the night to 21,5°c (With Lucky Reptile TCP2).
> I let the substrate dry.


Your Pac has been sleeping for a month? With normal temps? Do you check on it? They don't hibernate unless conditions are right. Normal temps are not the correct conditions for hibernation. Farely dry soil is but temps and humidity levels are usually a lot lower. That's what puts them into hibernation mode.

----------


## GRABibus

Yes, it is burried since one month, with normal conditions.

Be informed that all the frogs of my friends (Keeping in the same conditions) have burried for weeks starting at the same period.
It is common that pacman frogs burry starting november, december to hibernate, even with normal conditions.

I think they feel the decrease of climate pression outside, even if there are "Hot and wet conditions" in the terrarium.

All people I know on french forum have for 80% their frogs burried since November.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yes, it is burried since one month, with normal conditions.
> 
> Be informed that all the frogs of my friends (Keeping in the same conditions) have burried for weeks starting at the same period.
> It is common that pacman frogs burry starting november, december to hibernate, even with normal conditions.
> 
> I think they feel the decrease of climate pression outside, even if there are "Hot and wet conditions" in the terrarium.
> 
> All people I know on french forum have for 80% their frogs burried since November.


I have heard of this. The bad thing is under normal conditions is that they can have normal metabolism and possibly die. They have to be really fattened up before being allowed to hibernate. Usually you hibernate them by reducing climate conditions 2 degrees per day and the samewith humidity and moisture over a period of 2 weeks. Odd that they go under without having reduced climate. Could be pressure change but I don't like that without proper conditions for hibernation.

----------

